# Help, why cant i lose the weight. Do you have a story that will empower me?



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all, really need some encouragement. We had a failed tx 2 years ago and basically ive put the ivf weight on and not been able to shift that or shift the other amount of weight i kmow i need to lose. This sounds silly but im desperate to lose weight but feel like i just cant stay focussed long term. 
Yes, having a baby in my arms is all the motivation i should need i hear you say but its not about that. This sounds extreme but i almost need someone to plan my daily meals for me and none of this diet chef rubbish, been there done that and my goodness me the food is atrotious!!!  

I suppose i just meed someone to tell me their journey and if what im experiencing is normal or not. Ive had counselling and its helped with lots of things just not my attitude to food. You see im desperate to have tx this year, ive saved the money and ready to rock but have 3 stone to wave goodbye to first not because the consult is telling me to but because i dont want to be overweight and pregnant and i also want to give myself the best chance possible for tx to work as i think thats what i shouldve done last time.

Sarah xxx
Thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Sarah

Loosing weight is tough! After years of tx and finally falling preg and having my son I piled on the weight! Last Christmas we decided we wanted to try again in 2013 and so I started to loose weight, 3 stone I lost and now I've just had tx and got my BFP. Infact im a stone lighter now than I was when I fell preg the first time.

My main issue is I hate exercise! So I brought myself a wii and did the just dance game, set myself 3 times per week and my DH had to enforce I did it!!

With regards to food I downloaded the "my fitness pal" app for my phone, it's great, you work out the calories and most foods are listed or you can scan barcodes!! Really helped me understand the calories and showed me a weekly loss which keeps you motivated.

Hope some of this might help and best of luck for the weight loss and your future tx

xx


----------



## angelbaby2010 (May 27, 2011)

Hey Hun, 
I have pcos and its very hard to lose weight with it, I've to yo dieted for yrs. then I found ......Slimming world !!! It's absolutely brilliant Hun, I've lost 30 pounds and counting xx BMI went from 31 to 26 in a few months

Ps. I have NO will power when it comes to sweet things and it still worked lol


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. I have done slimming world, didnt work for me. It fed my need to over eat rather than forced me to deal with being an emotional overeater. Ive tried weight watchers, dietchef, slimfast phew thats a lot!!!

I even considered drastic measures of surgery! Ive got my fitness pal and yes i agree its good. My problem is staying motivated long term. Oh i dont know its all so frustrating. Im such an impatient person as well i want the weight to fall off me like yesterday!!!!
Sarah x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

weight watchers have changed there eating plan, I am currently on it, I have managed to lost 20lbs in 7 weeks, I still had my curly wurly at nite with a cuppa, and once a week we ate out or had a take away, picking a healthier option. I have struggled to get the weight off after I had my middle child 6 years ago, I went on to have my icsi baby in june and I have managed to get all the baby weight off plus another half stone, never been this weight in 7 years. you really need to have the focused head on, good luck in your journey xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I used slimming world the extra easy plan. You say you've tried sw already, did you stay at the group? My consultant is amazing I don't know ic that has made a difference.  I've lost 2 stone in total ( I've put 1/2 back on through December but it was my choice to let go) 

I go through phases of exercising but mostly the only exercise I do is walking to work or shopping im just not a fan of it.

Like you I'd also tried different slimming clubs, shakes, diet pills too. I'd have some success but then fall back into bad habits again and before I knew it I was digging out the fat clothes again.

Do you have someone close by who could be a weight loss buddy?  Having my cousin and my Auntie go to the same group inspired me a lot.


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sarah, oh boy do I know what you mean - ww/slimming world/diet chef have done them all! I always lose the weight which is great but as soon as I start an ivf cycle and I get the inevitable BFN I go into overdrive and put it all back on - grrrrr. I blame Ethe drugs - only I know its the bars of chocolate and white bread that i eat thats really the culprit  

Tell you what I am doing - I have some weight to lose and rather than pay someone to record my weight each week I am asking my DH to weigh me in once a week!! I know sounds crazy! But I am more mortified of my weight with him (not that he says a word - hes super supportive - also super fit and skinny too - Grrrr!) I will give him the £5 each week and when I have lost enough to drop a size he is going to give me the money back so I can get a new top/jeans etc. rather than it going in a weightclubs back pocket! TO be honest after doing the clubs so often i KNOW what I have to do I just need to crack on and do it. 

I hope it will work - I am already mortified about first weigh in next weds that I have cut out all the cr*p this week! 

I wish you luck on your journey - you will get there with the weight loss x


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi,

I have already lost 2 stone healthy eating and exercising but still wanted to lose another 2 stone if i can so i joined Cambridge diet on Monday! It is not easy the first 2 days but now i am on Day 4 i have already lost 6 pounds! It really works and quickly on step 1. I am not going to be on this step for more than 2/3 weeks so things will get easier, and losing the weight is such a boost! I know its not cheap but i think its worth it. I have a consultant who comes to my house and weighs & measures me, and texts me every day to see how i am doing which keeps me focused. x


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hilly35 that's a good way to lose it. I think if I gave my dh the fiver every week he'd buy himself extra sweets with it though! And then eat them in front of me


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

best thing i did was buy an ipod nano the pedometer is great and inspired me to walk and walk....aim for 7-10 THOUSAND steps a day....it's worth the effort....the music stops you getting too bored with it. if you haven't a similar thing as a phone app maybe worth getting one.   no amount of eating right will help unless you get moving enough...and when you've walked 5 miles and seen the number of calories you've burned off on the pedometer, it is the best inspiration to not over indulge afterwards...


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wibble - that would tempt me to consider divorce!!!!! 

Gold B I think you are right - you have to put exercise into the routine otherwise you are not changing your overall lifestyle. And it doesn't even need to be that much to make a difference. I was listening on the radio this morning about the amount of hidden sugar in things - yoghurt's soup etc - there was even 4 teaspoons of sugar in a particular bottled water - how crazy is that


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ladies thanks for your replies, i have done the new pro points on weight watchers and yes did stay to group at slimming world, i attended for around 8 months every week. I think one of my issues apart from emotionally overeating and loving food is that ive done so many diets my mind is scrambled!!
So after your comments ive upgraded my bike and intend to use it! Yes i have an iphone, i actually have a bracelet called an UP band by Jawbone. This measures your sleep pattern and is also a pedometer, 

And to top that ive just registered to do a short course in nutrition as i kinda thought that maybe i should get educated. Ive made an appointment ti see a private dietician too whom i did see before but was in a dark place so couldnt even address my eating issues. My only concern or dilemma is that ive found another nutritionist who is recommended through this site. She specialises in ivf and conception. The snag is that she is 200 miles away so a 2 hr train journey. Do i go for the specialist or stick to the lady that is an hours drive away?? Decisions decisions

Thanks ladies for your support, can always count on my fellow fertility friends to support me x

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I had some weight to lose before embarking on IVF and I bought a wii fit - I'm not into exercise, but I found the games very easy to use, and having a competitive hubby - we'd spend hours jumping around having fun (and I don't mean BD'ing ha ha ha)  I also walked to work twice a week if the weather wasn't too bad.... a good 40 minute brisk walk either way, and my weight came away quite easily....although knowing I was preparing myself to face fertility treatment I was 'in the zone' I ate healthily and didn't drink....but I'd give in the a good splurdge if I felt I needed to.

Wishing you all the luck in the world hun.... 
Sheila


----------

